# Member pictures



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

What do you all look like?

That's me on the left, then Scoutdog, then Lake Raven, then mon t.

24/9, after the race.

PS: those pink bikes are mon t's bikes. A Rivendell mtb and an Ibis. I feel funny when I look at those bikes because they RAWK!


----------



## Kolo (Jan 13, 2004)

Not the clearest, but you get the idea...

Picture cropped to protect the innocent...


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here I is...*

1. at the SoCal singlespeed day on SART
2. sportin some hockey hair.
3. backyard shenanigans at Terminaut's.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Sweet Cheeks from 24 Hours of Snowshoe this year.

Me, serving up (L-R) DmofoT, JoeP, and riderx.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*I'm special!*

the Doc says that by 2007 I should be able to cut my meds almost in half!


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*Rosarito?*

Hey Holly-Wood--

Is that the beach hotel? Did you do the Rosaririto -> Ensenada? Funny-ass fotos!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ha!*



Drevil said:


> Sweet Cheeks from 24 Hours of Snowshoe this year.
> 
> Me, serving up (L-R) DmofoT, JoeP, and riderx.


HAHAHAHAHA! funny ass picture!


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

*Dont' hate me because I'm beautiful...*

It ain't easy, but I try.

Laurel Mt, Pisgah National Forest 2003


----------



## farley (Feb 17, 2004)

*Another*

I'm not as regular as some of the regulars (please withhold fiber jokes), but here's my picture anyhow.

Dont' let the number plate fool you, I'm no racer. I just got in this van one day with a bunch of my friends and some how wound up involved in this foolishness where I was the only clydesdale on a singlespeed. . .

mac


----------



## The_Real_Cyclesmith (Apr 1, 2004)

*I'm sick*










I'm sick...I need help...I just can't pass up the opportunity to post a fat chick. My apologies to everyone here who's over 400lbs.

Well...since Ernesto started this thread, I will help him forward his cause at hbfk.com. Thanks for the shirt man!!! And yes I'm wearing a USPS hat and wrist band...because ever since I got my hbfk shirt, I live strong!!!


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*open your mind to me*

ErNest0 - Does this picture make you feel funny?

One of my riding buddies got a little happy with the photoshop.


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*mine*

L 2 R.

Mama on her pimpin' Rockhopper....gearie.

Me (lookin' kinda geaky) with the Sofa King. (where'd I get that vest???)

And good ol' Rudi...sportin' the Chester.


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

*picture of my member*

Straight outa Eagle Rock


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*yup*

RB Hotel, taken last Sept. I'll be back down there next month for the 25th Anniversary ride. 



JAK said:


> Hey Holly-Wood--
> 
> Is that the beach hotel? Did you do the Rosaririto -> Ensenada? Funny-ass fotos!


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

That's me in the background (red) in the SART pic.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well, you asked for it...*

Here you go. Me, then me riding. I'm the one on the right.

Ken


----------



## scanjok (Jul 2, 2004)

Me in the kitchen, then me in the bedroom>


----------



## SilverSpot (Apr 23, 2004)

Here I is... doing what I love to do...


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm feeling so emotional...

Here's me at this year's vision quest during the hike-a-bike section at about mile 44. I wanted to go see Jesus at this point. Only another 2 miles to hike and another 9 to ride, sweet! (Hugh, Andy aka rut, Donkey, my wife.. were all either done or finishing at this time..)









Us on a local road ride...gold star for whoever guesses which one is me!  









Violin please. Me and 1x1girl, after a night ride last March.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

*sorry for the geared content.*

a few.....

timer shot on young's gulch, outside of fort collins, co.

playing around outside of laramie, wy last weekend.

coming back out of hall ranch, in lyons, co.

down at palmer park, in colorado springs, co.

timer shot, south st. vrain trail in colorado.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Only had pics on the gearie*


















​


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

1. Crested Butte 1987
2. Rockhopper South 1987
Both bikes are my Salsa ala Carte which can be seen in its current configuration here http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=149&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

Hollywood,

Is that a Schwinn cruiser you modified? I have an 80's era cruiser I'm looking to add vee brakes or even discs somehow.

What's your setup on that bike? Looks way cool.

thanks, 

1fgrider


----------



## pimpy (Jul 7, 2004)

*her you go*

pic is about 5 years old and that bike is sold :>


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Getting it handed to me at the Iron Angel race..... came in 13 out of 11. Go figure.

george


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

Here are some shots I had... you know how difficult is to find shots of yourself??? ...lol










Here's a Girchy Girchy @ Cave Run....









Mellow Cat cruising @ CaveRun 









The Flying Shiggy









And Wecked Out.....









FF


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

Oh yeah - the headshot...

me on a good day.....


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Slowerthensnot (aka Dave Nice)*

Me in france Noton a bike though


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Three beers after the Ouachita Challenge


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

*Me, me...*

<---- Me in avatar









Me in Lubbock, TX about seven years ago. I don't have many action pictures of myself since I usually ride alone(as my screen name would imply)


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

*A sleeping Ditch Troll*

Canoe Camping well behind the Cheese Curtain.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Me - lining up for the drop ahead.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Kolo said:


> Not the clearest, but you get the idea...
> 
> Picture cropped to protect the innocent...


Ve hav ways to get you out of hiding...

francois


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

*So ...*

I also ride mostly alone, so have no good action shots at this time. So here's me showing the camera some love post dermal - punching (think of a holepunch for skin), and a picture of my bike.

The cartoon was a birthday gift from my bro, commissioned from an awesomee canadian web-comic artist, Sam Logan, who draws Sam and Fuzzy (www.samandfuzzy.com)


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Sparty here*

Padre took this shot last week (8/18/04) when we rode the Middle Fork Willamette Trail out here in Orygun. Notice I'm consuming my favorite 50+ on-bike energy fuel. Also notice my cool "Shiggy's Mt. Bike Tire Site" jersey... life is good. 








--Sparty


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*DiRt DeVil & Octane Rider fooling around*

Father and son fooling around.


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

*no bike but...*



ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> What do you all look like?
> 
> MTBR is everywhere! I cruised through the Kodiak Brewery and noticed that the owner was riding on Rock Lobster # 37. It was a crossbike! Sorry no photo.
> 
> andy


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*I hear ya Rut...*



MTBR is everywhere! andy[/QUOTE said:


> I saw a Fellow sportin' an MTBr T-shirt up here in Winthrop @ the Topo Cafe. Great food at the Topo.
> 
> Sorry no SS content, but here I am in the North Cascades workin' a FireUse situation...Baker in the far background...sure wish I had my bike!!! Crazy cool terrain!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

JAK said:


> ...here I am in the North Cascades workin' a FireUse situation...Baker in the far background...sure wish I had my bike!!! Crazy cool terrain!


Oh man, I wish you had a bike, too. Great riding up thataway... I spent four days there with my brother six or seven years ago. Excellent country and riding. My favorite was Cutthroat Pass. Gotta get back up there again one of these days.

Borrow a bike! Have fun!

--Sparty


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

*half a pic...*

protecting my friend Leslie by leaving her out of the photo...

me at the overlook on the left loop at Tsali last fall. one step back and goodbye!

it's true- i don't have too many pics of myself. great to see so many members though.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

*Me, drunk.*

I think this was taken around 10 in the morning. I was all ready whiskey drunk after a hearty breakfast of eggs, snausages, and toast.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

here's one from a geared cross race last fall. i dont really take pictures while mtbiking.










and here is one of the hottie check-out girl at the local wal-mart


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*where's...*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> ...
> 
> and here is one of the hottie check-out girl at the local wal-mart


HOleeeeeee....yes, HBFK all the way! holee crap! I have seen them with clothes on though...saw a lot of them at irishfest.com yesterday. YIKES!


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

Hopefully this one doesn't turn into a red X.....


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

*aka Brad and son*

Me and my favorite riding buddy at Sand Point.


----------



## Espresso (May 13, 2004)

My daughter reaching for my bike (I know what she is getting for her 1st Birthday)
The 2nd pic is me. Post ride shot (Greenbrier, MD)


----------



## AndyArmstrong (Jan 6, 2004)

Or if you prefer










or


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Joe Breeze and me riding along... during the 'Joe Breeze Ride' in Berlin last weekend, one day before the SSWC race....


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

I look unhappy cause I was riding a geared bike then...


----------



## JonathanB (Feb 11, 2004)

That's me in racey mode in Berlin last weekend... shortly before stopping for a few chats/tool loans/wife encouragement ;-)



ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> What do you all look like?
> 
> That's me on the left, then Scoutdog, then Lake Raven, then mon t.
> 
> ...


----------



## smeets1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Me in Marquette, Michigan last summer.










Me riding the steps that pimp daddy made famous in Dirt Rag #108???


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

*here we go*

Here I am


----------



## peehead (Jan 23, 2004)

this is me in the last 5 miles of the keweenaw chain drive festival...u.p. WHAT


----------



## 2tricky (Jan 10, 2004)

*Me and my other SISS*

S.I.S.S
Son integrated single speed


----------



## JRA (Jan 13, 2004)

*What really happens in the Oregon woods*









*Third from the front, trying to not get run over by Superman*


----------



## SofaRider (Jan 23, 2004)

*No SS pic....*

No pictures of me and my Sofa King, Just me catching some air off of the only hill in Dallas on my geared C-Dale.....


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Me at Poto one the Soulcraft (trail on the East side of Michigan):









Me SSing the converted Cannondale at a local 'cross race:









_Scary_ close-up of me Winter SSing the Cannondale again the day after Christmas 2002:


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

1x1_Speed_Craig said:


> _Scary_ close-up of me Winter SSing the Cannondale again the day after Christmas 2002:


Dood, you got some frayed rope under your chin.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

moi. riding the old stolen Kona. God I miss that bike...
and Lisa, w/the dog. A very hapy dog...


----------



## Zenfrog (Feb 12, 2004)

me with my game face on at the Park City E100


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

me on makenzie river trail last october on the way to barbie camp (warning boys, im comin back!) photo credit to josh ogle (before he fell off the face of the earth)

oh, and a pic of me with one of sparty's frankenbikes. that's meatfoot and kyezle in the background.


----------



## mtnpat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Who, me?*

First one is a self portrait via camera phone. The second in action at last years Dirt Rag Punk Bike Enduro....Mmmmmm, beer and Red Bull (not in the same crushed cup). The third, well I am one of these young men. Finally, me hard at work in my office.


----------



## KeithG (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here I am.......*

...teaching my daughter how to pose on the podium after a good hard day of racing  
I threw in a pic of my dog too.


----------



## Chequama Mama (Jan 15, 2004)

Two pics

Me at 24-9
Goin Euro and completely unshaven

YO MAMA


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

*I guess I'll play...*

Here's a couple of me.


----------



## aggro (Mar 28, 2004)

*Me!*

bootleg canyon trails.


----------



## c0jones (Jan 23, 2004)

Is she a singlespeeder?

I remember seeing a "Leslie" with a D.I.S.S.



OneGearGuy said:


> protecting my friend Leslie by leaving her out of the photo...
> 
> me at the overlook on the left loop at Tsali last fall. one step back and goodbye!
> 
> it's true- i don't have too many pics of myself. great to see so many members though.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

c0jones said:


> Is she a singlespeeder?
> 
> I remember seeing a "Leslie" with a D.I.S.S.


Nah, that's my Leslie aka 1x1girl. Sold the DISS though for the supple ride of the 1x1...


----------



## c0jones (Jan 23, 2004)

she looked happier with the D.I.S.S.


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*Here's a pic of me racing my nixie (no gear at all)*

That's me on the left, in the finals a couple of years ago at the San Diego Velodrome. I love my fork-up, but it is a lot harder to ride than a normal track bike.

miles


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Mattman on sweet CO singletrack*

This is me last week on vacation in Colorado. JD was good enough to meet up with me and share some virtually secret singletrack. All I can say is that it was on the Western slope, beautiful and near a town with the same name as my favorite beer.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Just being photogenic after 6 hours of downieville XC.


----------



## c0jones (Jan 23, 2004)

A beer & me


----------



## Squirrely1 (Jan 15, 2004)

*My Ugly Mugg*

don't have any photo's of me and the SS, so here is some gears, and beers.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Squirrely1 said:


> don't have any photo's of me and the SS, so here is some gears, and beers.


Squirrel..... You guys were rockin' at the 24 hour race. It was nice to meet more Iowa ss'ers. We have some pics up of the race.
http://www.gb4mfg.com/temp/24hr/

Later.... Mojoe


----------



## gspot (Dec 31, 2003)

Here a quick sketch of my member.


----------



## Zen_Dude (Apr 2, 2004)

Heres some more pics from a couple of months ago.
My thread never got a sticky, im sad 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=26806


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

OK OK here I am finally.
Not a great picture but then again I do not look to have a lot of competition here anyway.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Me taking a look at Moro Rock in Sequoia National Park.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

*At 5:45 AM in eastern Oregon*

I am less than photogenic. What we will do to get a ride in before the family wakes up on a camping trip.


----------



## Billy Zoom (Dec 31, 2003)

*Moi.*

L to R, Me, Benjamin, Ken

Joel


----------



## stinkbait666 (Jul 16, 2004)

*whos your daddy??*

comin in hot...


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

my friends have all the action images of me, so here's a two-parter, me and my bike (wearing fork-of-the-week)


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

me and flatness


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*purple*

sans cape


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

*First Tracks*

Doing the pre-ride for the 2002 FOMBA Turkey Burner, checking for downed arrow's & course obstructions, etc.


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm brand spankin' new to the SS scene, but have been riding for nearly 15 years.

here are a few pics:

Did 7 days in Swizerland in August, here I am doing my best to destroy the POS Trek Y bike rental 








1000's of vertical meters, almost at the top...








Frolicing @ Killington








last lap, right before the finish line of my first solo 24 hr race


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

*Want some real-world skills?*

Come on a "training ride" with me:


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*End of a 24hr race*

Pic taken just before crossing the finish line, what a relief!


----------



## xjohnnyx (Mar 19, 2004)

*Moab*

Moab just last week.


----------



## onegear (Jul 20, 2004)

2tricky said:


> S.I.S.S
> Son integrated single speed


That has got to be one of the coolest pics, yet!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

bubbrubb said:


> last lap, right before the finish line of my first solo 24 hr race


dude, i am right next to you in that picture. did you edit out half a rider? I am almost positive it is me. it's 2004 allamuchy, right???


----------



## squishybike (Aug 4, 2004)

*nightride*



xjohnnyx said:


> Moab just last week.


hum night ride eh? could that be margaritas in those watter bottles 

line one.....RS


----------



## unibomber (Oct 17, 2004)

*On my honeymoon...*

...in PEI.


----------



## wonko_the_chain (Oct 4, 2004)

*meeee*

I'll try to get something more recent...


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

wonko_the_chain said:


> I'll try to get something more recent...


 The paint scheme of that frame looks familiar but I don't know where.

Is it a Thylacine Trials frame?


----------



## wonko_the_chain (Oct 4, 2004)

*nah,*



jonowee said:


> The paint scheme of that frame looks familiar but I don't know where.
> 
> Is it a Thylacine Trials frame?


it's an ibis alibi that has been festering in various closets and basements since my own personal single-speed revolution. It is a sweet riding bike.


----------



## Objectionable Material (Sep 29, 2004)

In honor of the first time my bike has been truly clean in about a year, I thought I'd not only take a photo of it, but also post that photo up. 









And for the real freak show... my mugly ugg. 









Have a nice day, dammit!

Peter


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> dude, i am right next to you in that picture. did you edit out half a rider? I am almost positive it is me. it's 2004 allamuchy, right???


yah, 24 hrs of 'muchy....

That's how the pic was taken, no edits on my behalf. Were you riding or watchin? I was in so much hurt at that point I wasn't aware of anythign around me anymore


----------



## chklto (Dec 6, 2004)

*03 az finals*

Proud of the old Kona cinder cone converted single speed. I believe the fork was a voodoo.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll jump in late, don't have any SS/Fixie pics or any good headshots. So race action it is. The first is me rockin the NB Fat Tire jersey at the 24hrs of Afton, rollin' Solo of course. The next is at the line for DII short track at the Collegiate MTB National Champs, that's the closest to the front I ever was...Go Sioux


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*I think i'm the fourth one in the thread*

Wow, Tmec was great, sucked, no, ti was great, was it?


Kolo said:


> Not the clearest, but you get the idea...
> 
> Picture cropped to protect the innocent...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*me and the bike*

Pic of me, and the bike. I never seem to have pix of me on the bike. For some odd reason, I always end up SSing alone. I guess at times I drink alone as well. Is that bad?


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

*my better half...*

My convert...hopefully this image loads...


----------



## sean350 (May 22, 2004)

*Manitou HT singlespeed cyclocross*

I'm just [email protected] proud of this, so I've posted it all over the place. Here it is again... I had an old Manitou HT frame, and a wheelset with an eccentric eno from my road fixie. Found an old Onza HOLA v brake for the rear, canti for the front, slapped on a cross fork and some Nitto dirt drops and... voila! I think it turned out pretty cool. I'll probably have to change the freewheel to an 18 from a 16 for serious climbing.
-Sean


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Me on the Monocog in Japan. Photo by Fast Eddy


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*adding my face to the mix...*

smiling big & dressed in my bike building best. 









rt


----------



## BannedWagon (Dec 22, 2004)

*cheap single speed*









































this is old pic


----------



## altitude (Dec 27, 2004)

Hello

I'm Alex/Alti from Germany









this picture was made a few weeks ago, preparing the "closer-to-the-devil-race" in April in Sondershausen/Germany...

The SSWC2004-Racers and visitors knew me as "the-man-behind-the-iBook-and-the-scenes"

and here is my ride:









a Spot Titanium Singlespeed


----------



## paulbug (Oct 18, 2004)

*Me*

tHERE i AM, WITH MY CAT bRODIE!


----------



## PROGRE-SS (Dec 31, 2003)

*Might as well ad my ugly mugg to the thread.*

The first pic hangs on the wall in our front lobby here at work. They asked us each to come in on "photo day" with something that we are passionate about. My wife and kids didn't want to come in so I brought my singlespeed. As you can see, they only used my front wheel. I kinda like the shot. The next two are of me on my fixie.


----------



## OFSFrank (Feb 29, 2004)

Racing my Waterford this fall. It's one of my favorite pictures because I'm duking it out with a good buddy.


----------



## tweaver60 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Winter Bliss*

My buddy and I on frozen Lake Redman - 8 degrees, couldn't be warmer!


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

me and my girl.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

me doing a downhill sequence at fish creek provincial park, calgary


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Me on the 50-year trail:









Me toward the beginning of the Prescott Whiskey, on my SS:









Me on the full-squishy, geared monster during the 06 24-in the Old Pueblo:









Sorry, no close-ups (I know you're all disappointed. ) And yes, I DO have more than one jersey.


----------



## goldXC (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

Great thread, I guess I always sort of wanted a name with a face kind of thing. Cool. I'm sure to disappoint.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*not on a bike...*

not on a bike, but with Annabel


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

New Years '08 hangover ride......ugh


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

This is a geared bike I was borrowing on my big ride this summer, a picture of my brother in law and a photo of me at the bottom the pass on the first day....


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

FatBob on a little Kona....


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

This thread seems dead, I'll livey it up with my ugly mug...

Pic 1: before & after

Pic 2: the dude in the Dr. Seuss socks rocks...

Pic 3: me & the wall bridge at Mt. Zion

Pic 4: stumonky & the mini-me in his brain


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

me getting ready to finish DFL in the local CX series try to ignore the STI shifters in the back window, my SS cross bike frame broke 


my Voodoo


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

*After Bar House Ride*


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

Me on the ride that converted half my bike time to singlespeed:










No that Misfit diSSent is not mine, I have one on order and have been using my old Kona Kilauea as a SS for the last year or so.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm the guy on the right. Women love SSers. :thumbsup:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

this is me pirating my grandpa's goats in mexico, i was riding a fixie runt ( freewheel was seized).


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> this is me pirating my grandpa's goats in mexico, i was riding a fixie runt ( freewheel was seized).


Does your Grandfather rent his goats out to clear land?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

CB2 said:


> Does your Grandfather rent his goats out to clear land?


he doesn't rent them out , when the ranch hand lets them out to feed they go eat anywhere they like( including other peoples farms).

some farmers don't mind it while others stone the goats often breaking there leg(s) for good.
Mexican farmland really doesn't have any law except if you take others land.

For instance , my uncle shot 60 feral dogs in one night with a 22 and left the
bodies wherever they were shot.

- and people wonder why Mexico smells.


----------



## LongviewTx (Aug 9, 2007)

Let me guess what you are having for dinner.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

I only had goat once during my 3 week stay there because they don't really eat the "product "(also didn't catch the taste for baby goat). i did see a lot of goats killed for customers.


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

me
me
me


----------



## jdeane4 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Helsinki (May 31, 2009)

Sorry, no bike related. There's me trying to hide in shadows


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Me post Summer Solstice Race lap 1.


----------



## NovakanX (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Fat Stevo, sans hair, after a fall on a stupid geared bike which broke my shoulder. Effin' bloody gears.

















Skinny Stevo (-20kg) prancing through the forrest, in a cave, then on top of a mountain.

















I actually doubt that anyone's ever taken an action pic of me (well, not any non XXX rated ones). There you go, a goal for myself.


----------



## andrefub (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Back in the day...










Cheers,
P.T.


----------

